# building your immune system back up, after its damaged



## crampicide

i skimmed through a lot of this section and couldnt really find much on rebuilding the immune system, tho i saw some really helpful posts about immunity stabilizers.

a lot of people including myself, as well as having your life saved by antibiotics, have had the flip side of taking antibiotics - which is total annihilation of your immune system because the antibiotics destroy all your happy intestinal flora (which have a great role in your health) once you get on the antibiotic train, sometimes its hard to get off if you are getting repeated infections without having a pre-existing auto-immune disorder. its basically like bleaching out your system. which over time is really bad. so i wanted to just list a few things ive found helpful if anyone struggles with picking their immune system back up after too much antibiotics, to prevent sickness in the future, and its useful to do this after just a round of em anyway. most of this is common sense, but worth posting i think because no one wants to look up this shit all day or pay a doctor 600 dollars for the info on easy ways to get flora back in your system, and keeping your immune system healthy, which is very important if on the road, drifting, or at "home". just cause youre out there doesnt mean you shouldnt take care of yourself 

1. YOGURT
umm..yummiest way to get the flora back into your system. conveniently, theres some vegetarian/vegan friendly versions. eating a couple of these a day will build your flora back up. try to get it plain and no sugar.

2. PROBIOTIC SUPPLEMENTS
fastest, most effective, and easiet. can be a pricey bitch depending..some require refrigeration.

4. HERBS (i will only list a few of many that are specifically beneficial in immunity recovery)
_(as i always i urge caution and *competence* with taking herbs. im not a doctor, and you should learn more about them yourselves before just reading it on a site and self medicating.. and always test yourself for an allergy..) and they should never be combined unless instructed by someone who has the legality to tell you so. i am merely providing information_. 
-Astragalus root (powder)
great immunity support/booster. used for cancer and AIDS patiences because of its amazing effects. take a tsp or smaller in water or on a bite a food for a few days, stop use, repeat for a few days if necessary. ive found this to be the most effective herb out there.
-Elder berries
easy to find if youre on the west coast and know how to identify them. can be eaten plain, made into mushes, find them in capsule forms in stores. great antioxidant and has anti viral/bacterial properties as well as just being plain ol good for you and good to eat whenever.
-Cats Claw
(should be used sparingly because it is toxic to liver in high doses)
because of its effectiveness, also used also in treatment of HIV, cancer, arthritis and alzheimers. has pentacyclic alkaloids that strengthen the immune system, like astragalus. a pinch in boiled water, few days on, more days off, continue a few days on if needed.

5. MOOD
a lot of sickness and recovery rate has a lot to do with your state of mind. depression and stress are two of the main ones. eliminating sources of either of these can improve your health by leaps and bounds.
simple tasks for improving your mood
-relaxing in sunlight, getting sun on your skin
-exercise, sweating
-becoming creative
-getting enough quiet time to clear your head, and being comfortable with yourself when youre alone
-getting out of stressful social environments, like taking breaks
-adequate sleep
-proper fasting
-sometimes in individual requires and entire change of lifestyle.

6. VITAMINS (major for immune system, basically all vitamins help and this can be diet related)
-vitamin a
-vitamin c
-vitamin b
are best for it
can be taken in tablets, or find foods with these vitamins in high content.

gross but true:
watching your poo will tell you when your flora is back up. if your shit is watery and sad youre flora is still small in numbers. you can treat yourself with above methods until your poo poo is normal (floaty, soft, solid and happy) and you will notice you will have a lot more energy and youll stop getting sick as much.

again these are just a few tips if you are trying to recover the immune system, and i write them from experience. everyones different.
id like to read some other tips, if i forgot to mention anything here.  im not on here much so i might be slow to reply to this thread if theres any questions, and i prefer not to debate about it.


thats all i have for now


----------



## joaquim33

hell yes i take elderberry syrup my friend made, and my own chaga/reishi/astragalus tincture with coffee every morning. coffee might be the strongest mood/immune booster however. eating lots of wild greens this time of year makes it my favorite season! my friend started eating dirt on a hill the other day, he just got off antibiotics and was saying something about ETO's or OTE's? something about flora building terrain organisms...mmmmmmm.. dirt , who knew.


----------



## outskirts

Nice thread that you started 
I generally save the antibiotics for when all else fails and extremely sick.
Yogurt is really heathy stuff!
Osha root is really good for the immune system, also good for asthmatics like myself.


----------



## Earth

Aloe is a lifesaver, the leaf juice gel - which can be consumed in 2oz servings - while disgustuing, - heals you from the inside out.
Believe me, you can feel it working instantly...
Consume refrigerated.

But even more importantly, the body can and will heal itself if it is allowed to.
That's the catch - if it is allowed to...

This - fortunately or unfortunately, depending on how one looks at it - is a major blessing, as by simple nutritinal therapy and cutting out all the bad shit: alcohol, smoking, consumption of meat and by adopting a vegetarian /simple / drug free lifestyle will do one's self wonders...

But to go against mainstream society and kick that habit, and live naturally is not that easy to do.
You'll meet a lot of resistance along the way as misery enjoys company.

Fuck 'em, I'd rather be alone, healthy and just have my animals.

Research Dr. Gary Null, he is one of the great pioneer's of Natural Living....


----------



## ayyyjayyy

L-ysine is a great supplement to take also to boost skin cell production and also immune system.


----------



## Thoreau

eat your soup and your fruit
or starve yourself for 1 day if its something digestive, might help with blood issues too


----------



## DisPanik

Garlic.


----------



## finn

This is currently on the unconventional side, but fecal transplants can restore the gut flora, as probiotics may have a limited variety. I'll let y'all look it up... Well, here's a link: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/06/fecal-transplant-canada_n_1407627.html


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel

finn said:


> This is currently on the unconventional side, but fecal transplants can restore the gut flora, as probiotics may have a limited variety. I'll let y'all look it up... Well, here's a link: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/06/fecal-transplant-canada_n_1407627.html


 
It's all true, and very effective.. My moms best friend ended up with an intestinal infection after receiving treatment for her cancer, they crammed another persons dookie right up her poop chute and she was good as new.


----------



## Thoreau

RockyTheFlyingSquirrel said:


> It's all true, and very effective.. My moms best friend ended up with an intestinal infection after receiving treatment for her cancer, they crammed another persons dookie right up her poop chute and she was good as new.


Nice, glad it worked out, intestinal cancer is dificult one in the field of oncology (said by a doctor who came to do a lecture about food)
Still dont you have to take those pills for imune system supression? thats what makes transplants so... sentencing i guess


----------



## ped

Echinacea. I can't believe no one has mentioned that. It often comes with warnings on the box for people with autoimmune disease.


----------



## morse

eat blue-green algae. AFA algae from klamath lake

green superfood powders


----------



## Doc Road

DisPanik said:


> Garlic.


One time I caught pneumonia after bruising some ribs in a bicycle accident,doctor only made it worse, thought i was fucked. So went online looked up natural remedies; Garlic in liqid form, (helps body push out toxins), spirulina (great nutrient-rich super food), Brocidal tea, and lots of organic juices. Once on the regiment and a couple days of sweating it out (This is how you know its working. I was drenched!) I came back around, ALMOST went the way of Steven F. Austin.


----------



## kecleon

I'm going to drag this back up cos it's useful. I had antibiotics in hospital over a year ago. Had never been in a hospital or really been sick in my life and keep getting sick since taking them. They mess your body up, but if you need them you need them.


----------



## treyvor

ayyyjayyy said:


> L-ysine is a great supplement to take also to boost skin cell production and also immune system.



Mushrooms are high in lysine. It also helps a lot with cold/canker sores


----------

